# I need friends



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

2 Are family.I have 4 friends on 2 cool.Looking to fill up my Friends list.Everybody feel free to be my friend.I have a lot to offer, let's see where this goes.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Errr, okay. Send out request. I never have but it'll probably work so best if luck to ya but just don't send one to me.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Sure, I like good friends.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Errr, okay. Send out request. I never have but it'll probably work so best if luck to ya but just don't send one to me.


I just did


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sometimes you just gotta sit back and wonder if you want to be friends with somebody that exhibits that kind of desperation.. :slimer:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

steve holchak said:


> I just did


Lol.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

What does filling up your friend's list do for you?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

cman said:


> What does filling up your friend's list do for you?


You don't want to know, It's personal!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Will you hold my beer? I mean, that is the truest of trues....right??


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

steve holchak said:


> You don't want to know, It's personal!


:dance::brew2:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Will you hold my beer? I mean, that is the truest of trues....right??


Go watch the Masters.If you make it to Texas, look me up


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

This post is either due to...
1. PUI
2. Getting Hacked
3. Someone has serious daddy issues 

Only thing missing is the folded note from grammar school... will you be my friend, check yes or no.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Gemini8 said:


> This post is either due to...
> 1. PUI
> 2. Getting Hacked
> 3. Someone has serious daddy issues
> ...


Got 2 fishing trips out of it already!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> Got 2 fishing trips out of it already!


Awesome!

Maybe you should adopt a cat.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Maybe you should adopt a cat.


Lmfao!!

I'm going with number 1. He's gotta be hammered.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> Got 2 fishing trips out of it already!


Oh I see what you did.

Well played!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Lmfao!!
> 
> I'm going with number 1. He's gotta be hammered.


Quit drinking Nov. 2013 when i had a kidney removed due to a cancerous tumor.try something else. Not stoned, either.Just playing the game.I may be winning!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I'd say you are winning and may have already won.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Yes I have. I'm alive and enjoying life, somewhat healthy,and going fishing. Thanks everybody for playing along.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Same here man. Same here.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi guys..LMAO.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like friends! :biggrin:


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

steve holchak said:


> 2 Are family.I have 4 friends on 2 cool.Looking to fill up my Friends list.Everybody feel free to be my friend.I have a lot to offer, let's see where this goes.


Well..... I texted you yesterday but, you never answered!:dance:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

SeaY'all said:


> Well..... I texted you yesterday but, you never answered!:dance:


I don't do text. Don't even have a smartphone. If you want to fish with me in Sargent, pm me and get my phone #(Rotary)


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


>


Good one. Go look in the mirror


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

my friends bug the crappp out of me. especially now that im making smoked peppercorn farmhouse cheddar.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> my friends bug the crappp out of me. especially now that im making smoked peppercorn farmhouse cheddar.


Request sent


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> my friends bug the crappp out of me. especially now that im making smoked peppercorn farmhouse cheddar.


One pound please.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> my friends bug the crappp out of me. especially now that im making smoked peppercorn farmhouse cheddar.


Yep, I'm still tapping my foot, but realize it has to age.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't fall for it JQ. He's a Johnny come lately type and he does'nt appreciate your smoked cheddar skills like me bro. Tell him to go kick rocks and not to worry about what you have in the smoker box right now.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

To Onedayscratch, Couldn't figure out how to pm pics


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

OnedayScratch said:


> One pound please.


this stuff aint cheap, I boil 1/2 cup of corns and dump the water in the mix, then add the corns before I press it. get your wallets out :rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> this stuff aint cheap, I boil 1/2 cup of corns and dump the water in the mix, then add the corns before I press it. get your wallets out :rotfl:


I've already secured a credit line at the bank so I'll be ready for you after my three pounds are done aging.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Holchak gonna be fishing out of the Jack the week before the STAR! :texasflag


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Just a small snapshot of the inside of the cheese chiller.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

If this is a HJ then so be it but....
JQ, I gotta have some a dat cheese man. Everybody else here is beggin but I'm tellin ya. Give it up dood. It's easy to get in touch with me, so git-er-done.
To the OP, I forgot what I's gonna say...I got cheese on my mind.

Write a song JQ.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> To Onedayscratch, Couldn't figure out how to pm pics


That's allllll ya need. And one purty fish in that second pic.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> this stuff aint cheap, I boil 1/2 cup of corns and dump the water in the mix, then add the corns before I press it. get your wallets out :rotfl:


I'm up! 2 bits.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I will play along


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

It looks like you have 17 friends now if you accept my request. :dance:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> this stuff aint cheap, I boil 1/2 cup of corns and dump the water in the mix, then add the corns before I press it. get your wallets out :rotfl:


Geesh, don't nickel and dime us...I'll furnish the water and the peppercorns!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok now that we are friends.
Mini Revival at Bethel Baptist Church,May 1-3.
Preacher Evangelist,Dr.D.L.Lowrie.
Singer Evangelist, Sam Craig.
Invite FRIENDS and family per our Pastor.
2702 E. Pasadena Blvd.
Deer Park TX 77536.
All My 2cool friends welcome.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> It looks like you have 17 friends now if you accept my request. :dance:


18.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I had 2 friends (Obligatory) when I started this mess.Now I have 22! You can Never have enough friends! Keep the requests coming!Thanks, 2Cool! I'm shooting for 50 before the night is over.BTW, we will be working on a Sargent gathering for This summer for the many 2Coolers that frequent Sargent(and all 2 coolers to boot) When we figure out the particulars, i will post.Thanks. Steve Holchak, aka Fish Doctor!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> 18.


24, and the hits just keep on coming!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Request sent, I like friends


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

sent mine


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Can't have enough 2Cool friends.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Does this have anything to do with the gay thread in the jungle? If so, count me out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> I had 2 friends (Obligatory) when I started this mess.Now I have 22! You can Never have enough friends! Keep the requests coming!Thanks, 2Cool! I'm shooting for 50 before the night is over.BTW, we will be working on a Sargent gathering for This summer for the many 2Coolers that frequent Sargent(and all 2 coolers to boot) When we figure out the particulars, i will post.Thanks. Steve Holchak, aka Fish Doctor!


That sounds fun. Please keep me posted.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> That sounds fun. Please keep me posted.


You know, or live by Billy and Susan Mertink? I thought you mentioned live oak bend.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Need 20 more.This ain't no fundraiser, it's Free!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

> I have a lot to offer


Not sure exactly what that means...but hey, friends are good.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I should be 31. We don't all have to sit around a fire in our underwear and beat on drums or anything do we? This is about fishing ,right? :walkingsm


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

LaddH said:


> I should be 31. We don't all have to sit around a fire in our underwear and beat on drums or anything do we? This is about fishing ,right? :walkingsm


Lol. Be careful. I think he may be starting a cult!


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Yea all right


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Done


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Did you get to 50 lol?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

jaime1982 said:


> Did you get to 50 lol?


40 I'll take it!It started as a joke with my wife.Something about "Your only friend Hank"lol!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

What's in it for me? Do I get a decoder ring or somethin'?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> What's in it for me? Do I get a decoder ring or somethin'?


All you get is my avatar on your friends list!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> What's in it for me? Do I get a decoder ring or somethin'?


Mont will send you that when you reach 10,000 posts. Pretty cool !


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> Mont will send you that when you reach 10,000 posts. Pretty cool !


Pffft. I got one of those when I reached my 3rd post.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Pffft. I got one of those when I reached my 3rd post.


Somebody lied to me


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

So how many now???


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is how an episode of Dexter started...on second thought no.


































It was Silence of the Lambs I think.




Has anyone been told to put the lotion on the skin? Might be a red flag.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> So how many now???


47.....Getting close! Now I need a way to meet all you fine people.Might start at the Sam's beach gathering. I think it's only 20 or 30 minutes from Sargent.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Bankin' On It said:


> I'm pretty sure this is how an episode of Dexter started...on second thought no.
> 
> It was Silence of the Lambs I think.
> 
> Has anyone been told to put the lotion on the skin? Might be a red flag.


Ha!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I need 3 more. Who's gonna be # 50? # 50 gets a dream vacation for 2 to Zephyr cove, and a guided trip, all expenses paid, with Smackdaddy!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

lol


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

BigNate523 said:


> lol


Love it! Better than Rodney king.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

txgodess is # 48. Who's gonna be # 50?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

roundman said:


>


I thought OLD people would stick together on this!( actually, I'm not old, just physically chalengened)!Why is there no audio? She could be the answer to my problem!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ill be 50!! ME ME ME. What do I win again??


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

steve holchak said:


> txgodess is # 48. Who's gonna be # 50?


I mentioned somewhere in a different thread, but how about those 8 or so folks in the wal mart melee thread? They're living out of that Suburban at Walley World so I'm guessing they'd gladly accept your friendship, home, and definitely your groceries ... big folks.

They could repay you by being your home security system.

You can thank me later.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

mrau said:


> I mentioned somewhere in a different thread, but how about those 8 or so folks in the wal mart melee thread? They're living out of that Suburban at Walley World so I'm guessing they'd gladly accept your friendship, home, and definitely your groceries ... big folks.
> 
> They could repay you by being your home security system.
> 
> You can thank me later.


Or they could come live with you


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bankin' On It said:


> I'm pretty sure this is how an episode of Dexter started...on second thought no.
> 
> It was Silence of the Lambs I think.
> 
> Has anyone been told to put the lotion on the skin? Might be a red flag.


Well, worst-case scenario we can just have a mass unfriending..


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

jaime1982 said:


> Ill be 50!! ME ME ME. What do I win again??


see # 70


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> 2 Are family.I have 4 friends on 2 cool.Looking to fill up my Friends list.Everybody feel free to be my friend.I have a lot to offer, let's see where this goes.


And the winner is.....I don't know.Somebody figure it out for me. I've reached 50.I need a nap.Call Smackdaddy and tell him who he's taking to Zephyr cove!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Pffft. I got one of those when I reached my 3rd post.


 WOW, you must really know how to work a post!!!

:brew2:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CORNHUSKER said:


> WOW, you must really know how to work a post!!!
> 
> :brew2:


Well, if you'd shave your legs, people would be nice to you, too!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

steve holchak said:


> And the winner is.....I don't know.Somebody figure it out for me. I've reached 50.I need a nap.Call Smackdaddy and tell him who he's taking to Zephyr cove!











Hey! Trout don't eat crabs. Do you even fish? Hmmmm? I'm going with the organizing a cult in short order thing. It'll be my job to hang back, observe and not fall for whatever the hell it is you may be up to. I'll be watching you buddy .:ac550:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

The other OnedayScratch said I could be 51.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Will there be T shirts issued? I sure hope Croc's aren't mandatory for this club...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I thought I was accidentally on Facebook for a minute there...


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Woot woot, Zephyr cove Here I come!!! What do i need to bring?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

monkeyman1 said:


> I thought I was accidentally on Facebook for a minute there...


I know!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

54 now.The hits just keep on coming!:brew2:


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

i need some,,,rich,,friends...that give 'grants' to those in need...p/m if you can...lol


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Lol,,, Ive been a member since 2010,,, I have 1 friend,,, But for some reason I'm ok with it,,,,,, You go man !


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

bigbarr said:


> Lol,,, Ive been a member since 2010,,, I have 1 friend,,, But for some reason I'm ok with it,,,,,, You go man !


 Now you have 2


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Well, if you'd shave your legs, people would be nice to you, too!


you must have never seen his face. shaved legs ain't going to do anything for him.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> WOW, you must really know how to work a post!!!
> 
> :brew2:





txgoddess said:


> Well, if you'd shave your legs, people would be nice to you, too!





Gilbert said:


> you must have never seen his face. shaved legs ain't going to do anything for him.


Sorry Brad...Here You Go...


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

I have no friends.


:brew2:


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I still didnt get my invite yet, I might un-friend you if you op!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

jaime1982 said:


> I still didnt get my invite yet, I might un-friend you if you op!


I'm on your list. I sent it yesterday


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

steve holchak said:


> I'm on your list. I sent it yesterday


ahh, ok. I may have jumped the gun. Im just so excited I couldnt sleep last night and now I cant focus at work.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Sorry I have that effect on people.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

too good not to post.

lol


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

A4A


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

56


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

61! Now, I just need to meet you all.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

You may regret it, but I sent you a friend request!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

It says Sargent on your location so we are already friends...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

steve holchak said:


> 61! Now, I just need to meet you all.


 Hmmm. A year later. This just got moved from "funny little experiment" over to "psychotic obsession"...


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> Hmmm. A year later. This just got moved from "funny little experiment" over to "psychotic obsession"...


Not really


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> Not really


So it was a psychotic obsession from the beginning? :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Been your friend for a while but don't tick me off :slimer:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Sometimes you just scratch your head and wonder in amazement.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Gottagofishin said:


> So it was a psychotic obsession from the beginning? :rotfl:


Call it what you will.It was fun a year ago, it's fun now. I'm still getting requests, got two great fishing trips out of it, and made a lot of friends. Finally met some @ Sam's beach gathering this year. Got to see Willie Nelson @ RCC with Shadman, Megabite and Speckledcatcher. Gotta go, just got two more!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey, dude, just because it all worked out for you doesn't rule out psychosis.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

You could always take a bucket of fried chicken to one of the underpasses around downtown Houston. You'll make friends faster than you can write their names and phone numbers down. They would all be happy to load up and join you at your house for a party also.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

LouieB said:


> You could always take a bucket of fried chicken to one of the underpasses around downtown Houston. You'll make friends faster than you can write their names and phone numbers down. They would all be happy to load up and join you at your house for a party also.


Do you have any friends?

:rotfl:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Do you have any friends?
> 
> :rotfl:


Yes. 6. But then again, I haven't posted on the internet that I need any more.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> Not really


Do you have feelings of inadequacy?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I'll ask my wife.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

You can do like I did and send Louie $100 dollars and a bottle of booze. This will not get you his friendship but he will swear not to insult you on your birthday and when he does insult you he will hold back a little, maybe 22-31%.

He does have a platinum level membership that guarantees almost no insults, personal attacks or dirty limericks but the price is steep!!! Two prime secret fishing spots, $1000 per year, cant discuss the agreement, and a favor he can call you on that you cant refuse


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Just shaking my head:headknock:an4::an4::an4:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Crowhater said:


> You can do like I did and send Louie $100 dollars and a bottle of booze. This will not get you his friendship but he will swear not to insult you on your birthday and when he does insult you he will hold back a little, maybe 22-31%.
> 
> He does have a platinum level membership that guarantees almost no insults, personal attacks or dirty limericks but the price is steep!!! Two prime secret fishing spots, $1000 per year, cant discuss the agreement, and a favor he can call you on that you cant refuse


Steve can't be bought and won't buy!! Hang tough there buddy....


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

i will play too, who dosn't need friends


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

69 and counting.I like 69.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

When I was 1 of 4, I felt kinda special...:wink:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

"I only have one friend, and I hate that MF too"

Snapdragon


----------

